

Scoble: I’m a phone freak - markbao
http://scobleizer.com/2008/06/10/im-a-phone-freak/

======
pmjordan
_I have three separate SIMs, er, three separate phone numbers (I only use one
for voice calls, though, and ..._

Though this isn't the main point of the article, it resonated with me as I've
always wished for phones that can take multiple SIMs at once. This would be so
useful: business/personal numbers in one phone, or when abroad, simultaneously
using a local and a home (roaming) SIM, etc.

Clearly, the network operators have a vested interest in discouraging you from
using anything but their service, but is there a technical constraint in
GSM/UMTS that prevents one phone (with 1 antenna) from logging onto multiple
networks at once?

------
comatose_kid
Carrying three phones? I was surprised not to find any mention of the phrase
'ladies man' in his wikipedia entry.

------
khafra
Dammit, I was almost expecting him to admit to being a fone phreak.

